# need help with corel paintshop pro4x to edit pics



## B15Chris (Mar 13, 2012)

I went to a drag race in englishtown on sunday took some drag racing pics. I did my settings right when shooting but when uploading the pics,the image showed the racing action but no movement with the cars .I have the corel paintshop pro 4x with editing these pics.I went on a site that deals with car photography they showed how to do it thru adobe photoshop but I tried to do what was done on adobe on corel but turned out not what I expected:thumbdown: any corel users want to help me out on this much appreciated here is a shot that I did

racing but no tires spinning



056 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2012)

Your shutter speed was to fast (1/640). It stopped the wheels.

What was it the car web site suggested doing, edit wise, that you can't duplicate with Corel's PSP.?


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 13, 2012)

you might find a bit of information by surfing YouTube for Corel tutorials. 
It's a great program, but you are going to find that most of us here use either Photoshop CS5 (or close to it) or Photoshop Elements. Hopefully you will get a lucky streak and find a couple who use Corel!


----------



## B15Chris (Mar 13, 2012)

KmH said:


> Your shutter speed was to fast (1/640). It stopped the wheels.
> 
> What was it the car web site suggested doing, edit wise, that you can't duplicate with Corel's PSP.?



I believe I did that setting and also I did 1/250 I also did 1/640 which you described as too fast the reason why the wheels stopped spinning on the shots darn  I mainly shoot drifting and they have always come out awesome back to the drawing board


----------



## B15Chris (Mar 13, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> you might find a bit of information by surfing YouTube for Corel tutorials.
> It's a great program, but you are going to find that most of us here use either Photoshop CS5 (or close to it) or Photoshop Elements. Hopefully you will get a lucky streak and find a couple who use Corel!



thats what I figured I wish to get photoshopcs5 but so expensive I could only get whats in my budget but corel is not a bad program for the price


----------



## jfrabat (Apr 18, 2012)

What effect are you trying to get?  I am not an expert, but I do use PSP 4X, and have some books that have been of help...


----------

